# Breambugs



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Don Davis prides himself on customer satisfaction. He supplies poppers, streamers, and flies for panfish (bream) and bass through his internet based business, breambugs.com 

From time to time, Don sends me some new products to field test for the Texas Hill Country. The latest batch of goodies included some poppers (Bea Bea Bugs) from Florida. 

Yesterday I had a couple hours late in the day to check them out. 

Here is a sample of the results. 

Let's go fishing.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's a good looking bug. Think I'll check it out.


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

Does it float with the hook up?


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

aggie182 said:


> Does it float with the hook up?


Sometimes . . . . that is why is give it a twitch just after it hits the water to allow the hook to swing down and also take any slack out of the line.

I took the photo with the hook up to show what the fish are looking at.


----------

